# RCMP ERT



## 1911CoLt45 (16 Feb 2010)

Hello

I was thinking about who the RCMP ERT team gets trained by?  Would it be the CF or their own program? Any Ideas?


----------



## J.J (16 Feb 2010)

The RCMP Tactical & Training section at the Connaught range in Ottawa deliver the ERT course to it's own members. The CF does offer some logistical support and use of ranges etc.


----------

